# Breed



## children110 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum and fairly new to cats. Growing up, my dad never let me have a cat....We always had dogs. When I got married, my husband said NO CATS!! We now have 3 cats. LOL Shows you how much I listen to him. He now loves them all. 

Anyway, our oldest is about 2 years old. I can't seem to post their pictures here. I don't have the URL for the pictures but I did post pictures of all 3 in the photo gallery.

Could you check out Max, Milo and Miles and tell me what breed you think they might be?

Thank you,

Bernice


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Haven't looked at the pics yet but just wanted to say "Welcome!"


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

All are Domestic Shorthairs (DSH). Miles is blue and white bicolor; Milo is cream mackeral tabby, and Max is black with a white locket (no white feet I can see). Sweet kitties!


----------



## children110 (Aug 8, 2012)

Arianwen said:


> Haven't looked at the pics yet but just wanted to say "Welcome!"


Thank you!!


----------



## children110 (Aug 8, 2012)

catloverami said:


> All are Domestic Shorthairs (DSH). Miles is blue and white bicolor; Milo is cream mackeral tabby, and Max is black with a white locket (no white feet I can see). Sweet kitties!


Thank you. Max is about 2 years old (no white on his feet but alittle white on his belly), Milo just turned 1 and Miles will be 1 next month.

They all have their own personality and are so fun. They have their own bedroom. They get into everything and sometimes (the younger ones) still chew on wires, cords etc. They have the run of the house when we're home but to protect them, they go in their bedroom at night. Milo and Miles knows when it's bedtime, they run and hide from me. It's so cute. I laugh at them everytime they run under a table or chair so they don't have to goto bed....Just like kids. LOL

All my animals are my babies!!

I'm gonna loves these boards. 

Bernice


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I had to smile from the joy you are getting from your cats.


----------



## children110 (Aug 8, 2012)

cat owner again said:


> I had to smile from the joy you are getting from your cats.


LOL They keep me on my toes. Our cats are indoor cats. With cars and wildlife out there, I don't want to take the chance of something happening to them.

They don't even try to go outside (hope they never try). When my dog's in the yard, they go to the slider and watch her.

I am so glad we got them. The 2 younger ones stare at my fish wondering how to get them. They do the same thing with my bird.

Milo had me laughing so much. We were getting ready to go out to eat, Milo saw my husband put Max in their room. My husband bent over to pick Milo up, he ran from him under the table he goes. LOL It took him 10 minutes to get him. It was so funny. 

Miles would take his toy and run around the house growling. 

I always liked cats but never knew they could be this much fun.

Bernice


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Very sweet kitties!  They're all domestic shorthairs (no discernible breed present).

Max is just black though, I don't see any white... just a collar's bell that looks a little while in the photos. Is he the only one really friendly with the dog?

Your cats sound super playful!


----------



## children110 (Aug 8, 2012)

Carmel said:


> Very sweet kitties!  They're all domestic shorthairs (no discernible breed present).
> 
> Max is just black though, I don't see any white... just a collar's bell that looks a little while in the photos. Is he the only one really friendly with the dog?
> 
> Your cats sound super playful!


Max has alittle white on his belly. He just loves my dog. Most of the pictures of him is with my dog. He rubs against her and every morning he goes to see her before breakfast. He lays with her a lot. My dog would move away from him but he follows her and continue to rub against her. 

It's funny because Max is the only one my dog lets do it. If the younger ones get close to her with their toy, she (tries) to go after them and they run from her.

Milo and Miles are ok with her but not as close to her as Max is. When I threw my dog (Maggie) her toy, Milo and Miles runs in front of her to get it but when Maggie gets it, they move away from her. 

They are super playful. They play with each other a lot. They go nuts with their sting toy when I play with them.

Milo is a lap cat. He loves to cuddle and just wants attention. (He's a momma's boy). 

Bernice


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I love Miles' gray chin. That's a really interesting paint job.

Milo looks like he could be a heart melter.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

I can help with getting them to their room all at the same time. Sometimes I have to put my babies up for their own safety, like when I'm painting, or my daughter brings her very rambunctious dogs over! My cats love their treats. So I shake their treat bag in front of them and walk towards "their room". They come running! All at the same time (3) and of course I give them their beloved treats!


----------



## children110 (Aug 8, 2012)

NebraskaCat said:


> I love Miles' gray chin. That's a really interesting paint job.
> 
> Milo looks like he could be a heart melter.


He looks like he has a gotee. LOL

He's the one I brought home without my husband knowing. 

I fell in love with Miles. We already had Max and Milo (just got Milo a month before). Milo and Miles are only a month apart in age.

I brought Miles home. My husband was still at work. When he came home, he noticed Miles. He said "why is there another cat in the cage?" LOL I told him "you're seeing things". He picked him up and fell in love with him like I did.

I had to keep them in the cage as kittens when we weren't home because they were and still are but not as much chewers. For their safety, I put them in a big cage until we came home.

Think he'll notice if I bring in another????

Max is a hisser. Milo and Mles don't hiss. Miles will only hiss if he has a toy in his mouth. He'll run around the house hissing and growling (mostly growling). 

I don't think I ever heard Milo growl. Even though he's the middle cat, he's the biggest baby and lover. He just wants to be hugged.


Bernice


----------



## children110 (Aug 8, 2012)

Luvmyfurbabies said:


> I can help with getting them to their room all at the same time. Sometimes I have to put my babies up for their own safety, like when I'm painting, or my daughter brings her very rambunctious dogs over! My cats love their treats. So I shake their treat bag in front of them and walk towards "their room". They come running! All at the same time (3) and of course I give them their beloved treats!


 
Now that's an idea...Why didn't I think of that? 

I don't mind them running from me when I'm trying to get them in their bedroom because they make me laugh. Plus I think they think it's a game to them.

Bernice


----------

